# Which non skid is the most more better?



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

More info needed. Best non-skid for bare feet? Best for footwear? Best cheapest? Best most attractive? Best easiest to install or remove? Best easiest to keep clean? Best for direct sun?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

My buddy Jim can tell you the top of an old Igloo cooler sucks for non skid. 
We were in his 22' Sterling dual console (carpet delete) bass boat at the Sebastian inlet. 
We had the cooler on the floor between the consoles and out pretty much made for level walking from front to rear. 
He was standing on the stern when something very large hit his 12" mullet. 
I was sitting in the driver's seat at the time. 
Jim ran forward and stepped on the cooler with his left foot. It tipped just a bit. As it did his weight shifted right and down he went on top of the windshield back and butt first. 
Thankfully I reacted quickly and grabbed his shirt, keeping him from going overboard. 
He was hurt, but the fish was still there, so no time for pain. 
The fish, well it turned out to be a large jack...


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> More info needed. Best non-skid for bare feet? Best for footwear? Best cheapest? Best most attractive? Best easiest to install or remove? Best easiest to keep clean? Best for direct sun?


In the market for a new vessel soon. I'm barefoot half the time and the other half I'm in boots. I need good traction when wet on my next vessel. I can't stand feeling like I'm going to slip and fall. Just curious what my options were.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not a fan of a lot of the molded in nonskids. Some look great but are still fairly slick, others are a bit sharp on the bare feet, and if it gets damaged it's a pain to fix right.
I like sanded non skid, the kind that looks like grip paper that is painted on. I have some ground pumice I'll be using on my next skiff. It's easy on the feet and keeps you planted.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

awlgrip,with grip tex additive

others are going to suggest other methods - after owning/operating a shop for 20+ yrs,i can tell you what works...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had molded in and like it the best for clean up and looks. The additive method, which I have had in the past tends to look blotchy. That could be the quality of workmanship. And the finish did wear off the top of additive so it always looked dirty. I also don't know what the additive or finish was honestly. But am pretty sure it was gelcoat over something. Maybe the Awlgrip is better.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

For bare feet, something like Seadeak. For most other reasons, a paint like Interlux Brightside mixed with non-skid additive and properly applied. It's easy if done right, lasts long, easy to clean, has good traction and looks good. I recommend Brightside because it's inexpensive and can be mixed easily to give just about any color you want.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dri-dek tiles for the cockpit


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The non skid on my redfisher is very grippy. It looks like it was taped off and done out of the mold with a mixture of gel coat and some kind of abrasive from the factory. It's overkill and a royal pain to keep clean. I wouldn't mind giving up some traction for a cleaner looking boat.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

seadek for bare feet - awl grip with grip tex otherwise. Adding sea dek was one of the best up grades I ever made


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> For bare feet, something like Seadeak. For most other reasons, a paint like Interlux Brightside mixed with non-skid additive and properly applied. It's easy if done right, lasts long, easy to clean, has good traction and looks good. I recommend Brightside because it's inexpensive and can be mixed easily to give just about any color you want.




that's actually one of the worst products ! it's a single part paint,single part paints,they do not fully harden - read that as it will always be soft.you'll be able to dig a fingernail into the paint,irregardless of using a hardening additive.it's also flat,it will hold dirt and prove to be difficult to clean...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

predacious said:


> that's actually one of the worst products ! it's a single part paint,single part paints,they do not fully harden - read that as it will always be soft.you'll be able to dig a fingernail into the paint,irregardless of using a hardening additive.it's also flat,it will hold dirt and prove to be difficult to clean...


Absolute B.S. I've used Brightsides on more boats than I can count and the results have always been good. Brightsides hardens quite nicely, is glossy, and is quite durable and easy to keep clean. Two part paints are much more difficult for amateurs to use, are more toxic, and are way more expensive. Hull and deck in images below finished in Brightsides. The dark grey deck is Brightsides with non-skid added.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I just picked up my boat and I got the AWLGRIP w grip tex. Man that stuff is legit. I am so glad I went with it over seadeck. Now that being said I just got the skiff so I'm not sure how it will hold up. But as of now it looks and feels awsome.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

CPurvis said:


> I just picked up my boat and I got the AWLGRIP w grip tex. Man that stuff is legit. I am so glad I went with it over seadeck. Now that being said I just got the skiff so I'm not sure how it will hold up. But as of now it looks and feels awsome.


It holds up great - mine was "super sticky". I put sea dek over it, though - to me, much more comfortable - but awl grip is really great and durable.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is what my non-skid looks like. It isn’t as grippy as the roll in style non skid, but it looks great, cleans easy and is not by any means slippery. I just had aqua traction put in the cockpit of my boat so Im looking forward to seeing how it feels.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Kiwi grip is awesome! You can vary how aggressive you want the texture, it can be tinted any color, no abrasive additives to wear out, cleans easily. It’s a great product to work with.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Whatever I have on my heron works great with shoes or sandals but I’ve almost lost it a handful of times being bare foot. I’m thinking it’s the awlgrip with an additive. Would like to eventually go with seadek but might have to get rid of the neighbors cats before I spend the change on it.


----------

